# Great Forum



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

To all,

I just wanted to extend my appreciation to the members that designed this forum and keep it running. It has been a huge help and a place to go to when you need. I love the support on Youtube with it as well and the positive vibe it carries unlike other forums.

Again a huge thank you again! :thumbup:

LD


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you, but it is the members who make this place what it is. I just provide the venue. :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Thank you, but it is the members who make this place what it is. I just provide the venue. :thumbsup:


You gotta give yourself a bit more credit than that! You, and others, go above and beyond in many ways :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup: +1


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

It's a collection of everyone and everything that make it the best out there. Keep it rollin'!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Yes, I too have enjoyed coming here!


----------

